# Great News For AL Ain City ....



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

no I assigned him different areas of Dubai.. divide and conquer


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ lol the big boss.

great ragga, what i would really like, and u r in the position to do that, is some interior shots, views etc..
never seen stuff.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

sure willl do.. outside yesterday night wasnt that great due to ... fog/sand/storm whatever youw ant to call it.


----------



## guy_in_dubai (Jun 7, 2006)

you found the camera!!! woooot! cant wait for the emirates living and ji pictures!!

o, and also, try and sneak into jumeirah village show homes..all u have to do is go to the bottom of jumeirah islands, i think its like cluster 30 or something and try to enter the road. or just take some spy photos! thanks!


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

i was going to click today, however the sky honestly is making the pictures look terrible, i need to wait until this sand clears out...


----------



## guy_in_dubai (Jun 7, 2006)

rats


----------

